# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  SOS πρόβλημα με τα πόδια στο παπαγαλάκια μου

## makispa

Το παπαγαλάκι μου εδώ και καιρό δεν μπορεί να σταθεί καλά στα πόδια του. Τα δάκτυλα των ποδιών του αντί να σφίγγουν στο ξυλάκι έτσι ώστε να κρατηθεί καλά τα έχει τεντωμένα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να μετακινηθεί με ευκολία και κάνει χρήση τις φτερούγες του.
Σε μια κούνια διπλή που έχω στο κλουβί κάθεται με την κοιλιά και ισορροπεί με την ουρά του.
το πήγα σε pet shop και μου είπαν ότι έχει ποδάγρα και μου δώσανε το podagrine. Το έκανα θεραπεία 5 μέρες και αντί να γίνει καλύτερα έγιναν χειρότερα τα πόδια του. Τα πόδια του δείχνουν σαν να έχουν εξόγκωματα. 
Σε αλλο pet shop που πήγα μου έδωσε το dermine gel της tafarm . Ήθελε να μου δώσει και αυτός το podagrine αλλά του είπα ότι δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα για αυτό μου έδωσε αυτό. 
Παρεπιπτόντως δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει πτηνίατρος στην πόλη μου και αναγκαστικά πάω σε pet shop.
Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει. Αύριο θα στείλω και φωτογραφίες

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο θα βοηθησουν .εκτος απο προφιλ στα ποδια ,να βαλεις να φαινεται και η πατουσα απο κατω ,για περιπτωση ποδοδερματιτιδας

----------


## e2014

θωμα ευχομαι κι ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με το παπαγαλακι σου..... για τι παπαγαλακι μιλαμε??? υπαρχει το ενδεχομενου τραυματισμου ξαφνικα,χωρις να επεσε στην αντιληψη σου????

----------


## makispa

Λοιπόν, το παπαγαλάκι μου είναι budgie. Και εδώ είναι οι φώτο:

----------


## jk21

Aν δεν ειναι καποια αλοιφη ,φαινονται υπολοιματα απο ακαρεα  ή προβλημα ουρικης αρθριτιδας γιατι βλεπω αυτο το κιτρινο χρωμα και πιο ψηλα στο γονατο του ποδιου 

ομως δεν εβαλες  καμμια να φαινεται η πατουσα απο κατω (στο κεντρο της ) για περιπτωση ποδοδερματιτιδας .να πιασεις το πουλι στα χερια για να μπορει να φανει

----------


## pasxalis

βαλε του σύντομα σχοινί να κάθεται εκεί πιο μαλακά  να μην πονάει τόσο γ τ είναι προχκαιωρημένο το φαινόμενο 
πολύ. να έχεις καθαρό το κλουβί και όλα τα πράγματα μέσα και σίγουρα να είναι μόνο του στο κλουβί όχι με άλλο
αν τυχόν του έχεις παρέα.

----------


## makispa

εδω οι φωτογραφίες από τις πατούσες του και μία από το ράμφος του

----------


## jk21

Επισύναψη 18925

στα σημεια που εχω σημειωσει ,υπαρχουν εξογκωματα ή λεπια ,μαλλον απο ακαρεα ,αλλα για το εξογκωμα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 
για το ραμφος μαλλον ειναι απλο ξεφλουδισμα ,αλλα τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους θα σου πουνε αν υπαρχει και ακαριαση

* κανε κλικ στην εικονα να μεγαλωσει

----------


## makispa

Καμία βοήθεια παιδιά για το παπαγαλάκι μου δεν το βλέπω καθόλου καλά έχει καθίσει πάνω στην ταιστρα και έχει κλειστά τα ματιά του. Δεν αντιδράσει στα χάδια μου

----------


## jk21

ΘΩΜΑ αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι προβλημα των ποδιων ,αλλα μαλλον καποια αλλη ασθενεια που πιθανως να υπαρχει 

δες εδω  *Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*και περιμενουμε πληροφοριες και φωτο 

αν φυσικα εχεις δυνατοτητα να πας το πουλακι σε γιατρο ,θα ηταν το πιο φρονιμο

----------


## makispa

Δυστυχώς το παπαγαλάκι μου πέθανε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι πολυ ... δεν εφυγε απο προβλημα στο ποδι .Κατι αλλο ηταν η αιτια και αν παρεπεε χωρις να υπαρχει αιτια στο ποδι ,μαλλον ηταν σαλμενελλωση ή καποια αλλη λοιμωξη που δημιουργει και νευρολογικα προβληματα

----------


## makispa

Συγνώμη για την ενόχληση Δημήτρη θέλω να σε ρωτήσω, στο κλουβί μου έμεινε ένα παπαγαλάκι θα μπορέσει να ζήσει μόνο του;

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα ναι .συνηθως ομως στενοχωριουνται αν ηταν συνδεδεμενα με το πουλακι που χανεται .τα ψιττακοειδη ειναι συναισθηματικα πουλια 

τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν θα σου πουνε πιο εγκυρη γνωμη 


* ποια ενοχληση; εδω ειμαστε για να μας << ενοχλουν >> και να << ενοχλουμε >> για το καλυτερο των πουλιων μας !

----------


## e2014

θωμα λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ για το παπαγαλακι σου.... θα συμφωνισω με το δημητρη που λεει οτι τα ψιττακοειδη ειναι οντως συναισθηματικα πουλια... αν ηταν ζευγαρι με το αλλο, ειναι πιθανο απο στεναχωρια να "φυγει" κι αυτο.... αλλα απο την αλλη,αν ασχοληθεις τωρα παραπανω μαζι του, και γενικα δεις οτι ειναι ζωηρο και δραστηριο δεν ειναι σιγουρο πως θα ακολουθισει και το αλλο.... συνηθως βεβαιος θανατος υπαρχει απο οσα ξερω εγω στα lovebird, που παντα πανε ζευγαρια,αλλα ακομα κι εκει ακους περιπτωσεις που ενω "φευγει" το ενα το αλλο συνεχιζει.... σπανια μεν αλλα εχει συμβει.... απλα καλο θα ηταν αν μπορεις,να παρεις καποια στιγμη αλλο ενα και να εχει παρεα.... ελπιζω και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα....

----------


## makispa

Ήταν απλά φιλαράκια γιατί τα ειναι και τα δύο αρσενικά, απλά αν μπορεί να ζήσει και μόνο του θα του κάνω ακόμη περισσότερη παρέα. 
Το παπαγαλάκι που μου πέθανε σήμερα ξέχασα να σας το αναφέρω ήταν περίπου 10 ετών.

----------


## jk21

τοτε μπορει να ηταν γηρατεια ή και εγκεφαλικο  ...

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου

----------


## e2014

τοτε θωμα υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να ηταν και απο γηρατεια ο θανατος,βασικα οταν ειδα τη μια φωτο με το ραμφος,επειδη ηταν αρκετα φθαρμενο,πηγε το μυαλο μου,αλλα σε συνδυασμο με τα υπολοιπα που ελεγες,εδωσα εκει βαση πιο πολυ,αλλα τα budgie οταν γερνανε,το ραμφος τους αλλοιωνεται,εχει τετοια εικονα.... τωρα δωσε πολυ προσοχη στο αλλο!!!! ολα καλα θα πανε ¨)

----------


## makispa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ καταρχήν σε όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον. Σε πρωτη φάση πήρα καινούριο κλουβί με πολλά παιχνιδάκια μέσα για να ξεχαστεί ο φίλος μου. Μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει να το ευχαριστιέται και να μην είναι στεναχωρημένος. Θα δείξει

----------


## jbbabas

Θωμα αν και οταν μπορεσεις παρε στον φιλο σου ενα φιλο.καλη και η δικη σου παρεα και τα χαδια κλπ αλλα με ενα αλλο παπαγαλακι μεσα στο κλουβι θα ειναι ακομη πιο ευτυχισμενος!!!!
λυπαμαι για το παπαγαλακι που εφυγε αλλα σκεψου οτι του εδωσες αγαπη και φροντιδα οσο μπορουσες καλυτερα!!!

----------

